# MSI R6870 Hawk fan problems!



## rak2410 (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok guys i have MSI R6870 Hawk with twin frozr 3. But out of those 2 fans, one stopped working long time back and the other one is making noise which i guess will eventually stop! 

So i was looking for an aftermarket cooler .. but i dunno how to install it and all that ( but i can try ). So what r ur thoughts? what should i do? any compatible coolers available in India?

Thanks,
Rakshith Anand


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2013)

Is your card within warranty?


----------



## rak2410 (Apr 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Is your card within warranty?



Yes warranty is still valid but i got this card from US. So i really dont know whether they will have a intl warranty.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 6, 2013)

^^ Just try once going to the MSI service center otherwise aftermarket cooler is there anyway


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 6, 2013)

yea... try RMA.. if not, then go for aftermarket


----------



## rak2410 (Apr 6, 2013)

Tenida said:


> ^^ Just try once going to the MSI service center otherwise aftermarket cooler is there anyway





anirbandd said:


> yea... try RMA.. if not, then go for aftermarket




Yes, i will go to a service center and then update !

Thanks


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 9, 2013)

So what happened at the service center?


----------



## rak2410 (May 30, 2013)

Finally got it repaired! MSI Service Rocks!Period.

Recently both my gpu fans went kaput and i had to take emergency action.  So went to the service center - Which is Digicare. Ill tell you this - They are awesome!

I gave it last Thursday ( May 23rd ). I did not have my bill of purchase also even then they checked the status of warranty without asking for the bill and they told its in warranty and we will repair it within a week! And yesterday( May 29th) i recieve a mail saying its repaired!! 
It was RMA ed to MSI Taiwan. I got mail from rma.msi.tw saying we recieved your shipment On Monday i.e ( May 27th).
And its repaired and back in Bangalore on 29th eve! 

I was quite surprised that they were so efficient!

I would definitely buy a MSI product in future. I recommend others to , as well!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 30, 2013)

Quite surprising that MSI still has service (and that too this awesome) in india..
Congrats !!
PS : ASUS also has digicare as it's regional distributor and ive had mixed experience with dem


----------



## rak2410 (May 30, 2013)

Ty 

And oh, well sometimes it happens . Maybe in Bangalore they are pretty good.
Anyway, hopefully they continue this excellent service.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Quite surprising that MSI still has service (and that too this awesome) in india..


It never left to begin with.


----------

